# 2008 Challenger MT265B



## Rick Arias (Apr 7, 2019)

I don’t know how to check hydraulic oil for the Gannon. It’s bouncing up and down. Does anyone know of a fix??


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Rick, welcome to the forum! Is this a box scraper?


----------



## Rick Arias (Apr 7, 2019)

Yes it’s a scraper


----------



## Rick Arias (Apr 7, 2019)

Yes it’s a scraper


----------

